# LOWRIDERMODELS BUILDS



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

HEY HOMIES I WILL BE POSTING MY BUILDS HERE SO I DONT KEEP MAKING NEW TOPICS.................THIS IS MY REGAL PROJECT.....THE FIRS PIC IS IN PRIMER,THE SECOND IS MY SILVER BASE COAT,THEN THE THIRD AND FOURTH IS MY HOUSE OF KOLORS CANDY PURPLE........ ENJOY!!!!!..........FEEL FREE TO COMMENT!!!!!!!!!.............































I WILL KEEP YOU ALL UPDATED AS I PROGRESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ahhh, yes tight bro, tight!!!


----------



## midcanadalowriders (Jan 14, 2007)

*DAMN! *that candy pops!

nice, wanna see more! :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

ESE THAT REGALS CLEAN :wow:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

thanx all......i'm tryin to stay on top!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

nice bro :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD :thumbsup:. I WAS GOING TO GET THAT SAME COLOR FOR MY CADDDY BUT WENT WITH GREEN INSTEAD . GONA HAVE TO PICK THAT COLOR UP ALSO :biggrin:


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

Looks good homie.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

lookin good mark... keep us updated...


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

sick color Mark!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Cool mark! Post up your previous builds too!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Mar 18 2007, 12:07 AM~7499626
> *Cool mark! Post up your previous builds too!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Love that regal!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

looks good. i would start my own thread but gotta wait till my bday cuz i aint got no money or kits except a regal race that i need a paint scheme for(race car)


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

OK HOMIEZ THE REGAL IS DONE I KNOW I'VE BEEN SLACKIN...ITS TIME TO GET TO BUILDIN'.....HERE SHE IS!!!!! PEACE OUT AND ENJOY! DONT FORGET TO LEAVE YOUR COMMENTS!............................................................................


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

nnnniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiccccccccccceeeeeeeeeeeee!!! homie that is tight!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work. Love that stance and that paint.  
Whats that grille tho?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 6 2007, 08:33 AM~7630613
> *Nice work.  Love that stance and that paint.
> Whats that grille tho?
> *



its close to a stock grill....beto might have a few,or going to cast some? not sure...it came from a stock car kit from 1983 

if beto dont cast any regal grills....i'll be casting some in the next week or 2


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 nice bro


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LOOKING REAL GOOD MARK. :thumbsup: 
ALL THAT CAR NEED'S IS BLACK WASH GRILL. :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

thanx to everyone for their comments,and thanx for the encouragement to build!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 6 2007, 08:39 AM~7630647
> *its close to a stock grill....beto might have a few,or going to cast some? not sure...it came from a stock car kit from 1983
> 
> if beto dont cast any regal grills....i'll be casting some in the next week or 2
> *



you cast :0

anywhoo, that gn is clean mark, i like it alot!!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

sweet ride :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice Regal, love the color bro!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOOKS GOOD MARK!


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

that regal is tight


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*HERES MY NEXT BUILD 64 IMPALA......THE MURALS ARE HAND PAINTED WITH A BRUSH BY A FRIEND*.....I HOPE TO HAVE IT DONE SOON....MAYBE A QUICK BUILD!
I'M WAY BEHIND ON BUILDING! PEACE OUT!!!!!!!!!....................................


































feel free to comment!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

KANDY OVER IT MARKY MARK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

oh shit :0

brush painted mural???

that shit is nuts!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Builds look sick, I say candy over it also......


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

SAWWWWWEEEET!! LOOKIN GOOD BRO!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 6 2007, 06:10 PM~7634046
> *Builds look sick, I say candy over it also......
> *


x2 :biggrin: 

That Regal looks SWEET!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THANX ALL.....I'LL TRY TO CANDY OVER IT IF IT DINT GET SCREWED UP!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

64 is sweet already!! Hope the kandy don't mess the murals up.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 6 2007, 05:51 PM~7633952
> *KANDY OVER IT MARKY MARK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X 2 

That is sick homie I love the color lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

was ur buddy the white dude with the grey affro that paints on pbs on like saturday morning :biggrin: thats a pretty sick lookin paint job on such a lil car with a brush, can see exactly what it is too, if u wouldnt had said n e thing i would have guessed a decal :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THANX AGAIN HOMIES... I MIGHT CANDY IT NOT SURE THOUGH!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

that is gonna be nice Mark!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sweet regal.... i always wondered about that southern stocker kit.... thats what made me try the grand prix...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*HERES ANOTHER PROJECT I'M WRKIN ON......H2 LIMO*....ALL I HAVE TOO DO IS RE CREATE THE ROOF,AND SOME BODY WORK....YES ITS GOING TO LAY OUT LIKE THE PICTURE SHOWS.....ANY IDEAS ON WHEELS??????
PEACE OUT AND ENJOY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

BIG PIMPIN!!!! :0


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

:0


thats hella long!!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

love all of them


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*OK YOU ALL REQUESTED SOME OF MY OTHER BUILDS...HERES A FEW MORE!*

















































































































AND MANY MORE TO COME!!!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

hey show some of your volkswagons mister "v-dub" lol :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*ok heres another project i'm working on!.....silverado crew cab....i know it looks like shit now,but its going to be badd ass when its done!*








http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/crewcabproject002.jpg


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

lookin good Mark


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

hey bro, i didn't know ya had a photobucket? it would be easier for me to load your pics to your drastic fotki if you send me a link to your photobucket. that way i could save and then load to your album.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i can see it bro, gonna be sweet when your done!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

VERY Nice rides bro 

Man this is slick I really am digging this one where you get those rims


















:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

More of the limo!!

That shits hot!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work on all of them!!! that big rig is really eye catching ! :0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

ok homies here is another quick build from me! enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 10 2007, 04:43 PM~7660161
> *ok homies here is another quick build from me! enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


I like that ! No skrits make it differnt !


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

thanx for all the comments....peace out and keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

nice stuff man :thumbsup: i really like that glasshouse and the rig looks boss with those rims on it


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN THAT H2 AND SILVERADO ARE TIGHT. I LIKE THAT CAPRICE :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T!


----------



## King Josh (Mar 24, 2007)

hey whats up everybody,well here are we my builds,im also new to this site so yea anyways here are my builds

this is my civic with a v8


















here is my monte carlo which i have opened up the trunk and doors on it and im also putting a system in the back


----------



## King Josh (Mar 24, 2007)

also here is my 64 impala aka "Gangsta illusion" that im currently working on right now,i am sorry that the pics are way too big


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

hey bro post your own thread for builds!!


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 8 2007, 08:18 PM~7645313
> *OK YOU ALL REQUESTED SOME OF MY OTHER BUILDS...HERES A FEW MORE!
> 
> 
> ...


hey i thought u was down with drastic :uh: :angry:


----------



## King Josh (Mar 24, 2007)

ok


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Apr 11 2007, 08:38 AM~7665943
> *hey i thought u was down with drastic :uh:  :angry:
> *




yupp .....but i got an invite to mcba....i am always at the show with them....so i hopped on the band wagon....what more can you ask for????the most talented model builders ever!!!!!! peace homie....AND DONT HATE....PARTICIPATE!!!!!! KEEP THE PLASTIC ALIVE!!!!!! "KIT-CHA"LATER!!!


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

flake


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Apr 11 2007, 08:56 AM~7666097
> *flake
> *



GLUE JUNKIE!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

THIS IS GETTING GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

NICE BUILDS MARK :thumbsup:


----------



## King Josh (Mar 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 8 2007, 04:07 PM~7644643
> *HERES ANOTHER PROJECT I'M WRKIN ON......H2 LIMO....ALL I HAVE TOO DO IS RE CREATE THE ROOF,AND SOME BODY WORK....YES ITS GOING TO LAY OUT LIKE THE PICTURE SHOWS.....ANY IDEAS ON WHEELS??????
> PEACE OUT AND ENJOY!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


dammm,thats hot,i like that build bro,its nice but i was also thinking of doind that too but an escalade tho but wont the chassie be hard to build tho??


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Apr 11 2007, 09:56 AM~7666097
> *flake
> *



BITCH DON'T HATE CAUSE YOU CAN'T ROLL WITH THE BIG DOGGS


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 11 2007, 11:05 AM~7666176
> *BITCH DON'T HATE CAUSE YOU CAN'T ROLL WITH THE BIG DOGGS
> *



don't start trippin' over this stuff guys. the big doggs are all over the place, not just in one club.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Apr 11 2007, 09:09 AM~7666206
> *don't start trippin' over this stuff guys. the big doggs are all over the place, not just in one club.
> *


x-2. 

that is true but this marks topic and he did call him a flake.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Apr 11 2007, 10:09 AM~7666206
> *don't start trippin' over this stuff guys. the big doggs are all over the place, not just in one club.
> *



YOU BETTER CHECK YOUR MEMBERS......CALLING SOMEONE A FLAKE AIN'T RIGHT


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 11 2007, 11:10 AM~7666217
> *YOU BETTER CHECK YOUR MEMBERS......CALLING SOMEONE A FLAKE AIN'T RIGHT
> *



i don't check anyone, they are their own person. stop yellin at me too, cuz i ain't a kid. now let's get back to the basics cuz this shit should have been put behind us back a couple months ago. thanks


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Apr 11 2007, 10:12 AM~7666238
> *i don't check anyone, they are their own person. stop yellin at me too, cuz i ain't a kid. now let's get back to the basics cuz this shit should have been put behind us back a couple months ago. thanks
> *



FUCK I DIDN'T KNOW WHEN I USE CAPS IS YELLING AT YOU


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

kids , back to your rooms , NOW!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 11 2007, 11:09 AM~7666214
> *x-2.
> 
> that is true but this marks topic and he did call him a flake.
> *



sorry bro, but i can't control others actions. Mark is a gold member of Drastic Plastics and has been a full member since 2004, so i guess 63ridah is feeling betrayed. i personally don't want to argue about this stuff. i know what is going on and i see more than people know. i am just gonna keep on building and fuck what others do ya know?


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 11 2007, 11:15 AM~7666259
> *FUCK I DIDN'T KNOW WHEN I USE CAPS IS YELLING AT YOU
> *



:roflmao: ok well my bad then.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 11 2007, 09:16 AM~7666267
> *kids , back to your rooms , NOW!
> *


X2 ON THAT :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

It's all good Bob. 
There will alway's be tention on here. "We" as in me too are all men, and putting a buch of guy's in one space with big egos will never go smooth.


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

i apoligise to low and the rest of mcba


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Apr 11 2007, 09:26 AM~7666346
> *i apoligise to low and the rest of mcba
> *


it's all good homie.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 10 2007, 01:43 PM~7660161
> *ok homies here is another quick build from me! enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



That looks pretty clean nice color what is that??? :biggrin:


----------



## 5.0man (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 17 2007, 07:22 PM~7498471
> *HEY HOMIES I WILL BE POSTING MY BUILDS HERE SO I DONT KEEP MAKING NEW TOPICS.................THIS IS MY REGAL PROJECT.....THE FIRS PIC IS IN PRIMER,THE SECOND IS MY SILVER BASE COAT,THEN THE THIRD AND FOURTH IS MY HOUSE OF KOLORS CANDY PURPLE........ ENJOY!!!!!..........FEEL FREE TO COMMENT!!!!!!!!!.............
> 
> 
> ...


How did you remove the hood scoop?


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 11 2007, 11:24 AM~7666329
> *It's all good Bob.
> There will alway's be tention on here.  "We" as in me too are all men,  and putting  a buch of guy's in one space with big egos will never go smooth.
> *



AMEN BROTHER! good lord will it ever end ? LOL this forum has been mostly run by MCBA for a long time and i have no prob with that. my club is not here to take over the place, but we do represent. i can live with other clubs in the same house, but the disrespect and two faced stuff has to stop. (on both sides) we are all in this hobby for the same reasons.  

with that being said, i have respect for all people who show me respect. thanks  

i have thought about inviting DPMCC over here to at least show what they build. (as a friendly show of models) i think no matter if it's lows or rods or drag cars, we all learn from each other. we have 323 members world wide so i doubt they all would come here. i think it would be neat though since i have not seen all their builds in one spot. there are some great guys that i know some of you have heard of such as Bud Lefevre, Bruce Owen, Billy "gooche" Staccone, Darryl Gassaway, Mj Hundahl, Michael Garrett, Chas Cochran, Irvin Arter, Bob Dudek, Craig Hosfeld, Randy Izatt and many many more. these guys all have won the big shows including GSL winners. i know they all don't build lows, but man they can build! 

what the bottom line is, i really just want to build some models :thumbsup: so let's have fun! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

thanx again homies! the color of the caprice is testors lime gold...and as far as the regal....you have to cut the hood scoop out! and then fill it in!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

OH..... and sorry for cluttering your thread up Mark.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

AS IN LARRY THE CABLES GUYS WORD"LORD I APOLIGIZE"


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

*AND TO QUOTE MY SIG* 

*RESPECT THOSE WHO RESPECT YOU, WHETHER OR NOT U LIKE THE CULTURE, IF SOMEONE SHOWS U RESPECT, MAKE SURE U SHOW IT BACK* .


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

X-2!!!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Apr 11 2007, 11:50 AM~7666516
> *AND TO QUOTE MY SIG
> 
> RESPECT THOSE WHO RESPECT YOU, WHETHER OR NOT U LIKE THE CULTURE, IF SOMEONE SHOWS U RESPECT, MAKE SURE U SHOW IT BACK .
> *



right on!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Apr 11 2007, 09:50 AM~7666516
> *AND TO QUOTE MY SIG
> 
> RESPECT THOSE WHO RESPECT YOU, WHETHER OR NOT U LIKE THE CULTURE, IF SOMEONE SHOWS U RESPECT, MAKE SURE U SHOW IT BACK .
> *


 :werd:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

hey i take everyones words,and accept their appologie! i'm a cool dude till ya piss me off!!!!!!!!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

hey did you ever fix that crack by the back wheel?? and HOW if you did?


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

some nice builds there! the 64 with the chrome undies is screaming for some candy!  :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*HEY HEY HEY!!!! I'M BACK WITH A BUILD THAT HAS BEEN ON THE BACK BURNER! I HAVENT TOUCHED IT FOR A YEAR NOW!!!!AFTER THIS PIMP MY MODEL SHOW RECENTLY I FIGURED ID FINISH IT! THERE WAS SOME BAD ASS PRO STREETS THERE...IT GAVE ME ENCOURAGEMENT TO FINISH IT! THE PICS SAY IT ALL! DO NOTE THE BODY STILL NEEDS SOME ASSEMBLY AN NEEDS TO BE PAINTED...MAYBE IT WILL GET DONE BEFORE THE NEXT SHOW THIS COMING SUNDAY! *..............................................................................................


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

bad ass!!! that is all that needs to be said!!!!! :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Hell yeah finsh this up!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

thats mean!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

that is bad ass!!!

finish it up


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THAT MOFO IS CLEAN MARK. I HAVE 2 OF THEM CAR'S LEFT NEVER DONE THE CAMERO. I JUST USED ALL THE PART'S FORM IT. IT'S THE TONY FOTIE L.A.P.D. CAR RIGHT.? I ALSO GOT THE SUMMIT PONTIAC TRANS AM. BOTH REAL GOOD CAR'S TO BUULD.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

that looks tight so far mark!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

SWEET!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

thanx homies for keeping me in good spirits to build


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 16 2007, 08:57 PM~7708067
> *thanx homies for keeping me in good spirits to build
> *



anytime bro, we alwayz here for family! :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 16 2007, 09:50 AM~7702075
> *HEY HEY HEY!!!! I'M BACK WITH A BUILD THAT HAS BEEN ON THE BACK BURNER! I HAVENT TOUCHED IT FOR A YEAR NOW!!!!AFTER THIS PIMP MY MODEL SHOW RECENTLY I FIGURED ID FINISH IT! THERE WAS SOME BAD ASS PRO STREETS THERE...IT GAVE ME ENCOURAGEMENT TO FINISH IT! THE PICS SAY IT ALL! DO NOTE THE BODY STILL NEEDS SOME ASSEMBLY AN NEEDS TO BE PAINTED...MAYBE IT WILL GET DONE BEFORE THE NEXT SHOW THIS COMING SUNDAY! ..............................................................................................
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN...........FUCKEN SWEET :0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*HEY HOMIEZ I'M BACK WITH ANOTHER BUILD!
ENJOY AND DONT FORGET TO LEAVE UR COMMENTS!





























 *


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

DAYUM, so thats where you been hiding all day LOL


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ill say this you do some extremely good building,

very very good work..


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THANX ALL...IF IT WASNT FOR YOU ALL ON HERE I WOULDNT BE BUILDING ANYMORE!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

nice work Mark! send me the pics via [email protected] so i can hook up your albums! :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: Nice


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: damn that TA looks crazy - and i dont even like those kinda cars :thumbsup

the expedition looks clean and classy 
nice work keep building :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

What's up with the limo, come on man updates lol


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

the expo looks clean bro!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*OK HERES MY NEXT PROJECT BUILD......I BOUGHT THE CADDY FROM TWINN AND THE BOOTY KIT FROM MR BIGGS........................................







*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 1 2007, 04:28 PM~7813381
> *OK HERES MY NEXT PROJECT BUILD......I BOUGHT THE CADDY FROM TWINN AND THE BOOTY KIT FROM MR BIGGS........................................
> 
> 
> ...


*
nice ,,,,i like how the 4dr caddy models look *


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 NICE BUILDS LOW :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THANX HOMIES!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

going to look good mark.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

CHECKKKKAA CHECKKK IT OUTTT!!!!! 
THANX TO YOU ALL!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

tight shit homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

hey homiez i'm back with another build...not a lowrider though...57 chevy with front chop ,fully shaved door handles ,factory mold lines,and full custom front and rear pan....all i have to do is add some clear,will post updated pics! enjoy!.......


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THAT'S LOOKING GOOD MARK.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 3 2007, 10:21 AM~7826980
> *THAT'S LOOKING GOOD MARK.
> *


thank you sir!...i learn from the best!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

sawwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet bro!! kepp it comin!! love the color!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 3 2007, 10:25 AM~7827002
> *thank you sir!...i learn from the best!
> *


  THANK YOU BRO.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

damn mark, looks nice!!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

HERES A MOCK UP WITH THE WHEELS ON MY 57' CHOP CHEVY ITS ALMOST COMPLETE SHOULD BE DONE TOMMOROW!.....................................................




























DONT FORGET TO COMMENT! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

OLD SCHOOL HOMIE!!!! all ya need is a little homie stickin a gun barrel out the side window!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 8 2007, 11:01 AM~7857797
> *HERES A MOCK UP WITH THE WHEELS ON MY 57' CHOP CHEVY ITS ALMOST COMPLETE SHOULD BE DONE TOMMOROW!.....................................................
> 
> 
> ...



looks nice bro! are you entering this into the custom cruiser contest? www.thedpmcc.com


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

nice work


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Badass Five Seven!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

looks good mark, keep it coming!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

OK HOMIEZ HERES MY 57 COMPLETE AND A QUICK BUILD CHEVY TAHOE I PURCHASEH THE TAHOE FROM BETO..THE BODY WAS ALREADY PAINTED WITH THE INTERIOR FLOCKED I FINISHED THE INSIDE WHERE HE LEFT OFF AND I ALSO SPRAYED SOME HOK FLIP FLOP CLEAR ON THE BODY!........................................


























chevy tahoe...................................................................................................
























DONT FORGET TO LEAVE YOUR COMMENTS!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

sssssweeeeettttt!! i especiallly like the 57!! looks tight!! i like the tahoe, its got a little attitude with its nose in the clouds!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

thanx shannon! i'm tryin!!!!!!!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

????????/ no one cares for lowridermodels???????????????????


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn Bro those are both NICE!!! I love the Tahoe!


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

Damn, bro...that tahoe is awesome....keep it up!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

thanx homies! i'm tryin!!!!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That tahoe is NICE bro and the 57 is ole skool :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

was that the snap kit tahoe????


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN THAT 57 LOOKS OLD SCHOOL :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice work bro!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

damn mark, if i was uffin: i would get dizzy lookin at your background LOL

looks tight, the shine on that 57 is GLASS!!!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

nice wheels on the taho..lookin good


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

nice work on the '57 and good luck in the contest!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

hey homies i found some pics of my other older builds before i jumped on the band wagon here on lil! i'll post more later! got to get to work at the fire station!






























































:biggrin: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

cool, lets see more bro!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 23 2007, 09:42 AM~7962146
> *cool, lets see more bro!!
> *


X-2 BRO IT'S GOOD TO SEE OLD BUILDS!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Love that micro bus!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Hey man why havent you got back to me about my package?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 6 2007, 08:28 AM~7630582
> *OK HOMIEZ THE REGAL IS DONE I KNOW I'VE BEEN SLACKIN...ITS TIME TO GET TO BUILDIN'.....HERE SHE IS!!!!! PEACE OUT AND ENJOY! DONT FORGET TO LEAVE YOUR COMMENTS!............................................................................
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


*nice work !!!!!*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@May 23 2007, 11:29 AM~7963165
> *Hey man why havent you got back to me about my package?
> *


Hey dude I have got back syn you don't come on my thread talkin madness, if you gonna talk it PM me , and we can handle it, ask my satisfied customers about me! Ask any mcba member about me holmez! I aunt gonna burn ya, I'm not that way!! Check yo porch light on the back side!!!! Peace homie!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*ok homies i finished another build...1/20 lindberg chevy blazer!....enjoy.......... :biggrin: 































dont forget to leave your comments! *


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

layin frame bro!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

looks real good

those wheels fit just right :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jun 7 2007, 11:46 AM~8060007
> *looks real good
> 
> those wheels fit just right :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



X-2 HOMIE LOOKS GOOD


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

thanx homies!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 7 2007, 10:44 AM~8059972
> *ok homies i finished another build...1/20 lindberg chevy blazer!....enjoy.......... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*
DAM MARK THIS ONE IS CLEAN BRO....YOU GET :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 7 2007, 10:53 AM~8060068
> *DAM MARK THIS ONE IS CLEAN BRO....YOU GET  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANX MR.BIGGS I'M TRYING! I ONLY LEARN FROM THE BEST!!! YOUR A GREAT INSIPRATION ON ALOT OF BUILDERS! AND FROM ALL THE MODEL BUILDERS AND MYSELF.....WE THANK YOU FOR YOUR GREAT EXPERTISE!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 7 2007, 11:26 AM~8060349
> *THANX MR.BIGGS I'M TRYING! I ONLY LEARN FROM THE BEST!!! YOUR A GREAT INSIPRATION ON ALOT OF BUILDERS! AND FROM ALL THE MODEL BUILDERS AND MYSELF.....WE THANK YOU FOR YOUR GREAT EXPERTISE!
> 
> *


THANK'S DOG.... I APPRECIATE THAT. :tears: 




WHEN ARE YOU LEAVING UP NORTH..? IM LEAVING FRIDAY AT NOON I'LL BE UP THERE BY 3:30.


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Nice,it kinda look like a navigator from the side :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 7 2007, 11:30 AM~8060377
> *THANK'S DOG.... I APPRECIATE THAT.  :tears:
> WHEN ARE YOU LEAVING UP NORTH..?  IM LEAVING FRIDAY AT NOON I'LL BE UP THERE BY 3:30.
> *



i'm leaving in the morning! :0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

heres one of my other builds that i been working on for a while!i threw some fresh paint on it today....still gotta add the sponsor stickers,and some clear,and fix my windsheild it came loose wehn i was takin pics!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

That blazer is sick bro!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

NOW THAT IS BAD-ASS!! MAN YOU BEEN BUSTIN YOUR TAIL TODAY BRO!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

cant wait to see it done

ive been itching to build something like this


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

they look good


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: loving that blazer - clean & simple street ride :thumbsup:
like a pimpin daily :yes:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

thanx for all your comments homies keeps me wanting to build more


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Blazer is BADASS!

That 'Bird is lookin' good too!

Keep it up bro!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 7 2007, 09:18 PM~8062979
> *thanx for all your comments homies keeps me wanting to build more
> *



:thumbsup: DO IT - - DO IT :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 7 2007, 12:44 PM~8059972
> *ok homies i finished another build...1/20 lindberg chevy blazer!....enjoy.......... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*


damn that is nice bro!*


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 7 2007, 02:08 PM~8060946
> *heres one of my other builds that i been working on for a while!i threw some fresh paint on it today....still gotta add the sponsor stickers,and some clear,and fix my windsheild it came loose wehn i was takin pics!
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS BAD ASS HOMIE :worship: :worship:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

thanx homies...the firebird took 5th place yesterday @ the a&s show in merced!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 7 2007, 03:08 PM~8060946
> *heres one of my other builds that i been working on for a while!i threw some fresh paint on it today....still gotta add the sponsor stickers,and some clear,and fix my windsheild it came loose wehn i was takin pics!
> 
> 
> ...



nice work Mark! congrats on the win too! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

congrats on the 5th place bro!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

thanx homiezzzzzz!!!!!!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

congrats homie!!!!

that trucks looks killer too bro!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

_HEY GUYS I'M BACK WITH A QUICK BUILD WHILE WAITING FOR MY MONTE TO GET DONE PEELING IN THE STRIP TANK.....JOHAND OLDS CUTLASS.....LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK ABOUT IT...I DONT CARE FOR THE PAINT JOB TOO MUCH WAS THINKING OF STRIPPING IT! HERE YA GO.............................._









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view

















_BY THE WAY I WAS MESSIN AROUND TRYIN TO DO SOME PATTERNS!_ :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

send the whole thing to me.... i'll build it....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOOKS GOOD MARKY MARK, WHAT KOLOR IS THAT KANDY PURPLE?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 21 2007, 08:09 PM~8151425
> *LOOKS GOOD MARKY MARK, WHAT KOLOR IS THAT KANDY PURPLE?
> *



XMETALS PURPLE! WITH METAL SPECKS SILVER FOR A BASE AND ALMOST A WHOLE CAN OF CLEAR


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice color!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks good mark


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THANX ALL


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

looks good mango!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

damn, bro she is drippin wet!!! :0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

thanx again homies...i'm trying


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

The paint on that Cutlass looks good! Don't strip it, build it!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 21 2007, 09:07 PM~8151399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

thanx homies....will have finished pic in the morning!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: love the colors -- a lil gelpening will set that paintjob off just right :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*AIGHT HOMIES...HERES THE FINISHED PRODUCT...75 OLDS CUTTY....FEEL FREE TO LEAVE COMMENTS! REMEMBER THIS WAS A QUICK BUILD....I GOT THE WIRES FROM MY LIL' HOMIE BETO!...THE PAINT IS A METAL SPECKS SILVER WITH KRYLON TRANSPERANT ORANGE,AND XMETALS PURPLE WITH AUTOMOTIVE CLEAR ON TOP!*........................................................































:biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## Mariusf78 (May 8, 2007)

I like the VW bus. I've been trying to find one for quite some time. :cheesy:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mariusf78_@Jun 23 2007, 09:46 AM~8160887
> *I like the VW bus. I've been trying to find one for quite some time.  :cheesy:
> *



PM ME I GOT SOME UP FOR GRABS!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

its sittin fat bro!! lookin sik!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn that paint is wet as fuck!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Cutty looks good bro!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanx homies!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

looks good marky!!!! keep it coming!!!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

nice work Mark! another sick one for the block!


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

nice  :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

whats up next to build???


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

OK HOMIEZ! IM BACK WITH A QUICK BUILD TO KEEP ME IN THE GAME!

FEEL FREE TO LEAVE YOUR GOOD OR BAD COMMENTS!!!!!!


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looks good homie is it goin to have matching interior


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looking good


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

That looks really nice what color interior and top R u going with Tan??


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Tan top,green n tan interior!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

real subtle bro!! looks good!! getter done!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

TTT WILL HAVE PICS POSTED UP OF INTERIOR IN A WHILE!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

very nice


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Monte lookin' good! :0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

thanx homiez! im tryin!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn homie, that cutlass turned out badass. Wet ass paint on there and that monte is turning into a sweet build so far.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

AIGHT HOMIES...TOLD YA IT WAS GONNE BE A QUICK BUILD! HERE IT IS............
TRUMPETER 1978 CHEVY MONTE CARLO ALL LOCKED UP! I AM LOOKING FOR SOME CHROME MIRRORS ,THEN I'LL TAKE PICS OF IT WHEN I GET THEM ON!


PLEASE FEEL FREE TO LEAVE YOUR COMMENTS..GOOD OR BAD!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

MONTE CAME OUT NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 19 2007, 04:06 PM~8347638
> *MONTE CAME OUT NICE  :thumbsup:
> *



THANX PANCHO!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

tight, tight,tight!!! right on brutha!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THANX HOMIEZ,THANX!!!!!!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

MONTE TURNED OUT SICK HOMIE, I LIKE!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Jul 19 2007, 06:54 PM~8348867
> *MONTE TURNED OUT SICK HOMIE, I LIKE!
> *



THANX ROAD DOGG 1!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

like the monte


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

"***********"</span>


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

why ************?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Thats clean homie :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 19 2007, 06:25 PM~8349183
> *why ************?
> *


LOOK AT IT. STANCE JUST LIKE A CRICKET SHOOTING TO THE MOON


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

thanx elrafa


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

wow that looks so sick :thumbsup: maby you should put the wheels in like 2 cm,just my 2 cents :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 19 2007, 08:31 PM~8349931
> *wow that looks so sick :thumbsup: maby you should put the wheels in like 2 cm,just my 2 cents :thumbsup:
> *


THANX, YA IM GONNA FIX THAT PROBLEM TOMMOROW! I NOTICED THAT!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn nice job!! I love it.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 19 2007, 09:58 PM~8350745
> *damn nice job!!  I love it.
> *


thanx homie!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

looks pretty cool


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

thanx homies!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*OK I SAID I'D DO IT!......I TRIMMED THE 'A" ARMS DOWN ALONG WITH THE REAR AXEL AND RE CENTERED THE WHEELS,IT DONT LOOK LIKE A "************" ANYMORE! LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK!....................................*







































_DONT FORGET TO LEAVE YOUR COMMENTS!_


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

looks good.looks like it getting ready to hop. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 20 2007, 11:42 AM~8353695
> *looks good.looks like it getting ready to hop. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANX HOMIE! THANX FOR THE INPUT TO MAKE IT LOOK BETTERALSO!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

no problem :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T t t for myself!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 20 2007, 01:35 PM~8353639
> *OK I SAID I'D DO IT!......I TRIMMED THE 'A" ARMS DOWN ALONG WITH THE REAR AXEL AND RE CENTERED THE WHEELS,IT DONT LOOK LIKE A "************" ANYMORE! LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK!....................................
> 
> 
> ...


lookin' tight bruh!


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 20 2007, 11:35 AM~8353639
> *OK I SAID I'D DO IT!......I TRIMMED THE 'A" ARMS DOWN ALONG WITH THE REAR AXEL AND RE CENTERED THE WHEELS,IT DONT LOOK LIKE A "************" ANYMORE! LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK!....................................
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT..
kool stance..


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I like the stance on the Monte, much better! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

alot better.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*OK HOMIES HERE IT IS............I STILL GOT ALOT OF WORK TO DO ON IT STILL.....BUT HERE SHE IS IN PRIMER...ENJOY!....DONT FORGET TO LEAVE COMMENTS!*


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ooohhhhhhhhh ssssssshhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiittttttttttttt!! that is off the hook!! :0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

NICE!!! :0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

DAMN that shit needs a jacuzzi in there :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looking good


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 13 2007, 06:02 AM~8541325
> *OK HOMIES HERE IT IS............I STILL GOT ALOT OF WORK TO DO ON IT STILL.....BUT HERE SHE IS IN PRIMER...ENJOY!....DONT FORGET TO LEAVE COMMENTS!
> 
> 
> ...




those limo parts i sent out gonna go to some good use.....


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 Looks good Mark!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

DAYUM!!!!! marks doin it REAL BIG!!!!!! nice homie :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that limo is badass. :0 :0


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

holy chit! that thing has long! put some wings on that bad boy and take it to flight! nice work Mark! :0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THANX HOMIEZ! TOO BADD I GOTTA PUSH THIS ASIDE FOR THIS 66 RIVI BUILD OFF I HAVE TO CONCENTRATE ON!.....WISH ME LUCK!!!!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

looks good bro :yes:


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 6 2007, 09:28 AM~7630582
> *OK HOMIEZ THE REGAL IS DONE I KNOW I'VE BEEN SLACKIN...ITS TIME TO GET TO BUILDIN'.....HERE SHE IS!!!!! PEACE OUT AND ENJOY! DONT FORGET TO LEAVE YOUR COMMENTS!............................................................................
> 
> 
> ...


Daamn! that regal is clean! love everything about it, Nice work homie!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0 lovin that limo..


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Aug 13 2007, 11:34 PM~8548392
> *Daamn! that regal is clean! love everything about it, Nice work homie!
> *



THANX DAVID! IT WAS MY FIRST CONVERSION!


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

damn the regals nice and i like that hummer limo homie


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

hno: hno: :loco: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

that limo hummer is nice bro


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

thanx again!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 13 2007, 08:35 PM~8547035
> *those limo parts i sent out gonna go to some good use.....
> *


Jacuzzi..?? You can stash a swimming lane in there to stay in shape! :biggrin: 
Good job by the way!!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

nice work on the limo homie


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 15 2007, 06:42 AM~8558783
> *nice work on the limo homie
> *


x2


----------

